# B'fest hats & shirts available at the fest?



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

What do you guys think?

Check out this thread for more pics and suggestions:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22861


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Don't forget us East Coast members and others when the goodies become available


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Don't forget us East Coast members and others when the goodies become available  *


Definitely! :thumbup:


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

Like in the other post, I will take 2 t-shirts or 1 t-shirt and one t-shirt made for the ladies.


----------



## ACS330CICONV (Feb 27, 2003)

Wow i like. I like the blue hat more that than the white one. Wondering if you can make a black hat for us black BMW owners.
lol
but like them cant wait to get them.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

ACS330CICONV said:


> *Wow i like. I like the blue hat more that than the white one. Wondering if you can make a black hat for us black BMW owners.*


The hats in the pics were samples to check out the stitching, so the real blue hats would be a darker blue (I think navy blue would be the best choice). After b-fest, there may be a way to do special orders.


----------



## Eugie Baange (Sep 23, 2002)

But don't make it just available on the 'fest 03... put the sh*t up for sale...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Eugie Baange said:


> *But don't make it just available on the 'fest 03... put the sh*t up for sale... *


I would think after the 'fest, we could find a way to make them available to everybody.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> *I would think after the 'fest, we could find a way to make them available to everybody.  *


I say advanced samples for all east coast moderators  :bigpimp:


----------



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

I'm down for these shirts and hats. I agree a dark blue or even (Hellrot Red! ) would be great.

Thanks again to Jon Shafer for doing all this.

Gio


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

They are set up to take orders for people attending the 'fest. :thumbup: 

Check the top of the forum.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jaramill said:


> *I'm down for these shirts and hats. I agree a dark blue or even (Hellrot Red! ) would be great.
> 
> Thanks again to Jon Shafer for doing all this.
> 
> Gio *


Don't thank me, thank Scott, Dave Crandall, and SONET!

Btw, we are also going to have some really
cool long-sleeved t-shirts for sale at the event too,
but of a different style.

I'll post samples of those when they're ready!


----------



## BMWg84 (Apr 8, 2003)

jaramill said:


> *I'm down for these shirts and hats. I agree a dark blue or even (Hellrot Red! ) would be great.
> 
> Thanks again to Jon Shafer for doing all this.
> 
> Gio *


What's with you and Hellrot Red? lol i.e. Oakleys


----------



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

BMWg84 said:


> *What's with you and Hellrot Red? lol i.e. Oakleys  *


To stand out amongst all the Blue, Silver, and Black BMWs! 

The only other color that gets your attention is Dakar Yellow

Gio


----------



## BMWg84 (Apr 8, 2003)

jaramill said:


> *To stand out amongst all the Blue, Silver, and Black BMWs!
> 
> The only other color that gets your attention is Dakar Yellow
> 
> Gio *


Nice Style Gio. Looks like I better go and find myself some red paint and red oakleys :rofl:


----------

